# Coconut is going to the vet tomorrow!



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Last night our neices stayed over night at our house and they're 3 and to say the least, it was a stressful day for Coconut. We tried to keep her in her crate most of the day, which she did, and didn't seem to mind at all. The girls weren't bad with her at all, they would just touch her gently, but Coco would get sooo worked up and she peed all over the kitchen so many times.
Anyway, that's besides the point, i guess. Early this morning right before the alarm went off to take Coco out, we noticed a little poo on her blanket. She really couln't hold it, we took it out to look to make sure it was the right color, and some of it seemed to have a teeny bit of red through it. She still has runny poo, but the breeder said that was normal because she's on milk replacer.
I called the vet's office today and the receptionist person was asking me about her, and i told her the problem, and i told her about the milk replacer and she couldn't believe she was still on it. She couldn't figure out why the breeder would tell me to keep her on it because she shoud've been weaned off of her mother's milk much sooner and should be drinking plain water now. She told me to discontinue the milk replacer, as the diahrea (sp?) can cause intestinal irritation, which is most likely where the blood is from. She said i could bring her in tomorrow with a stool sample so the Dr. can check her out. I hope she is ok!







I feel like a mess! I got the stool sample and put it in the fridge. I hope that was right!
Anyway, did anyone else have a problem like this at all? Btw, she is definitely getting enough to drink and she pees a lot. I really don't think it's dehydration. Although i guess it could be anything...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Baby! 

The stool sample shoudl be less than 24 hrs old if possible. Not sure if you should keep it in the fridge. The cold might kill off any bacteria or whatever that was in the poo.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 15 2004, 12:02 PM
> *Last night our neices stayed over night at our house and they're 3 and to say the least, it was a stressful day for Coconut. We tried to keep her in her crate most of the day, which she did, and didn't seem to mind at all. The girls weren't bad with her at all, they would just touch her gently, but Coco would get sooo worked up and she peed all over the kitchen so many times.
> Anyway, that's besides the point, i guess. Early this morning right before the alarm went off to take Coco out, we noticed a little poo on her blanket. She really couln't hold it, we took it out to look to make sure it was the right color, and some of it seemed to have a teeny bit of red through it. She still has runny poo, but the breeder said that was normal because she's on milk replacer.
> I called the vet's office today and the receptionist person was asking me about her, and i told her the problem, and i told her about the milk replacer and she couldn't believe she was still on it. She couldn't figure out why the breeder would tell me to keep her on it because she shoud've been weaned off of her mother's milk much sooner and should be drinking plain water now. She told me to discontinue the milk replacer, as the diahrea (sp?) can cause intestinal irritation, which is most likely where the blood is from. She said i could bring her in tomorrow with a stool sample so the Dr. can check her out. I hope she is ok!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

As I was reading your post I was thinking the same thing as the vet.... why in the world is she on milk replacer? How old is she? She probably has the upset tummy from that...... If possible, it may be better to get a "fresh" stool sample late tonight or tomorrow morning.... hold on the one you have just in case!! Also, the vet may want to get one himself.... even though I usually bring one, my vet often will go in there and get one himself.... ouch!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Have you had her to the vet since you got her from the breeder? If not you really need to take her anyway and let them give their stamp of approval on her health. My contract with my wonderful breeder required me to take Sadie to my vet within 72 hours. Of course the breeders tell you that they've been seeing vets, but I think it is always better to have your very own vet check them out! I've seen cases on other boards where someone had their vet check out their puppy and there was a significant health problem. I'm sure that your little Coconut is fine but this is a really good time to see your very own vet. Good luck and tell us what happens with the vet. I'll bet taking her off of the milk replacer will do the trick right away.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope she starts feeling better!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

She's probably fine, I wouldn't worry. Definitely get her vet checked though. It could be a number of reasons. I had the same thing with Gizmo when I got him at 8 weeks (pet store







) and it turned out he had coccidia. He got treated for it and it cleared up nicely, but I was worried sick to the point of bawling for days!







Its hard when they are so little and helpless. If the vet thought it were serious though he would have her come in sooner.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you, you guys! She's just over 10 weeks now. I really don't know why she said to leave her on the milk replacer until she's 12 or 13 weeks. That just doesn't make much sense to me. I originally thought it was for nutritional purposes, but it sounds like she really shouldn't be on it. Today she's had nothing but water with her food, and i haven't seen any blood of any kind in her stool yet today. She seems to be *feeling* fine. She's her normal playful ornry puppy self.









I just have so much trouble being really scared that i'm not doing something properly or taking care of her good enough! She's just so tiny and helpless. I feel like i have to check on her in her crate about every minute and make sure she's still breathing when she's asleep. I have to say, i was less nervous taking care of my sister's twins when they were months old!
I had to fight not to cry while on the phone with the vet's office today. I've just been crying about it all today, and i feel bad because the girls are here, and they keep asking me why i'm crying, and i tell them that i don't want Coconut to be sick. They keep saying "Why? Because she is your friend?".

I was really worried about a parasite, too. I don't know, i mean, could've i made her sick by taking her out to go to the bathroom before she's had all of her shots? Is that dangerous? It seems to be the only place she'll go.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think she could have gotten sick when she went outside enless she at some deer/squirel poop. Or came in contact with a sick dogs poop (can't rememeber the illness). I've been taking Lexi outside since I got her at 11 weeks. More then likely the milk replacer was causing the problem. 

I can relate to the crying about her and being scared. Back in August Lexi's incision from when she was spayed puffed up and I totally paniced. I came back to work and asked my boss if I could take off to take Lexi too the vet and before I knew it was crying in my boss's office. I was so scared even though I knew it was probably something simple. I had all these worse case senerios going through my head. I think it is just nautral to be concerned since they are so small and lovable.

What time is your appointment tomorrow? Lexi and I will be thinking about you and Coco.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 15 2004, 03:53 PM
> *I was really worried about a parasite, too. I don't know, i mean, could've i made her sick by taking her out to go to the bathroom before she's had all of her shots? Is that dangerous? It seems to be the only place she'll go.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16476*


[/QUOTE]

You're a good mommy... don't be so hard on yourself!!









The reason you don't want them out in public before all their shots is so they won't accidentally be exposed to parvo, distemper, kennel cough, or rabies, which is what the shots protect against. So, until all the shots are complete, don't let her on the ground where any other dog could have been beause some of the diseases are passed through a dogs feces. It is OK if she is in your own yard, if fenced to keep other dogs out. 

I hope everything turns out A-OK... I'm glad she seems to be feeling well today... that's good!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

hope she's doing better. LEt us know what the vet says.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 15 2004, 04:20 PM
> *I don't think she could have gotten sick when she went outside enless she at some deer/squirel poop. Or came in contact with a sick dogs poop (can't rememeber the illness).  I've been taking Lexi outside since I got her at 11 weeks.  More then likely the milk replacer was causing the problem.
> 
> I can relate to the crying about her and being scared.  Back in August Lexi's incision from when she was spayed puffed up and I totally paniced.  I came back to work and asked my boss if I could take off to take Lexi too the vet and before I knew it was crying in my boss's office.  I was so scared even though I knew it was probably something simple.  I had all these worse case senerios going through my head.  I think it is just nautral to be concerned since they are so small and lovable.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you. Aww, i would be in misery if something like that happened to Coco. It's so sad to think that they are so dependant on you and something may go wrong.
Thank goodness we are cautious sometimes! Who knows what may go wrong!
Her appointment is at 1:30 tomorrow.
Coconut kisses to you and Lexi!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> You're a good mommy... don't be so hard on yourself!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! You guys are making me feel a bit better.








Yes, she's inside our fenced yard where no other dogs have been (to my knowledge) We bought the place in April... I'm just glad she does seem to be herself. In fact, we just got done playing and she's in her crate chewing on her fleece toy right now.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not sure about this but doesnt pouring lyme over your yard prevent your dog from getting sick because of poop or something? I could have SWORN my neighbor said that but when I asked my bf he said he doesnt remember. 

Don't worry too much. Your neices might think you're







. hehe. Just give coconut lots of love and she'll feel much better. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Hahaha! they already think i'm








They just see the truth! har har.







Well, they're gone now, so i don't have to worry about getting upset in front of them. But, yeah, i'm anxious to take her tomorrow, if nothing else than to see how much she weighs! She looks to my husband and i like she's grown a little... 
Thanks for the luck! With the way things have been going in my family, i'm sure to need it! heh.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, we took her to the vet and we just got back.
Coconut has coccidia.







I'm so so upset! I don't know how she could've gotten it! I scrubbed every nook and cranny of my house before she came home.
Her poo has been runny since day one and the vet says she probably got it at the breeders... I'm just.... i just don't know what to do! I really don't want to take her outside anymore. I wonder if i should litter train her.
We got her medicine and we're to start her on it tonight. The vet wants to see her again Nov. 29th for the rest of her shots and i'm to bring another stool sample.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh the poor baby! Here is a site that explains what coccidia is, how to treat it, and how it spreads. Coccidia

I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Coco's Mom:

Don't worry. Coco didn't pick up coccidia at your house. I'm sure she probably came with it. It's associated with poor hygiene from a pet shop, puppy mill or a breeder who doesn't keep her kennels clean.

If I were you, I'd contact my breeder. Number one, it's very contaguous so she needs to know Coco has it. Number two, I'd give her a piece of my mind. Getting a puppy with coccidia is like getting one with fleas, earmites or worms. There's no excuse for it if a puppy has been raised in sanitary conditions and received proper vet care. Shame on her. She should pay for your vet bills, in my opinion. You can go to any shelter and get a healthier puppy, free from parasites and bacterial infections.

Here's some information about it:

http://www.theanimalmedicalclinic.com/coccidia.htm


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwww, poor baby. She should be better in no time. 1000 XOXOXOXO's for COCO. Does Coco potty outside? I thought you get that from eating poo.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You get it from walking on ground or floor contaminated with feces. You could get it from eating diseased feces. Poor Coco didn't get it at her new home, she came with it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You shouldn't feel bad one bit. You've done everything humanly possible to be a good mother. I agree with Marj that you probably should let the breeder know so that she can take the necessary steps to clean up her kennel area. And you did the right thing by taking her to the vet right away. What else did the vet say about her general health and weight? I'm sure she got a glowing report.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Babycoconut, here is some info on Coccidia. URL: http://www.lionhounds.org/id11.html

I have higlighted in red some of the parts that may make you feel better!!

WHAT ARE THE RISKS?

Although most cases of coccidia are very mild, it is not uncommon to see severe, bloody diarrhea resulting in dehydration and even death. Coccidia is most common to animals who are ill or infected with other parasites, bacteria or viruses. Coccidia is very contagious from the age group of four to twelve week age group in puppies.

It should also be mentioned that STRESS plays a big role in the development of coccidia.  It is not uncommon for a seemingly healthy puppy to arrive at its new home and develop diarrhea several days later leading to a diagnosis of coccidia. Coccidia can surface during the stressful period of the puppy adjusting to a new home.

Fortunately coccidia is treatable. Drugs such as sulfadimethoxine (Albon), trimethoprimsuladiazine (Tribrissen) and amprolium (Corid) have all been effective in the treatment and prevention of coddidia. Because these drugs DO NOT kill the organisms, but rather inhibit their reproduction capabilities, elimination of coccidia from the intestine is not rapid. By stopping the ability of the protozoa to reproduce, time allowed for the puppys own immunity to develop and remove the organisms. Drug treatments of five or more days are usually required. Puppies are no longer contagious after treatment for two days.

HOW IS COCCIDIA PREVENTED OR CONTROLLED?

Coccidia use to be thought of as a parasite that only came from unclean kennels. Now we know that it can be carried in by people, dogs and fleas as well. Adults don't always have symptoms and can be carriers of Coccidia. Because coccidia is spread by the feces of carrier animals, it is very important to practice strict sanitation. Clean puppy cages often and bath all pups and adults daily until gone. All fecal material should be removed. Housing needs to be such that the food and water cannot become contaminated with feces. Clean water should be provided at all times. Most disinfectants do not work well against coccidia. Incineration of the feces, steam cleaning, immersion in boiling water or a 10% ammonia solution are the best methods to kill coccidia. Coccidia can withstand freezing.

Cockroaches and flies can mechanically carry coccidia from one place to another. Mice and other animals can ingest the coccidia and when killed and eaten by a cat, dog, for instance, can infect the cat or dog. Therefore, insect and rodent control are very important in preventing coccidia. 

The coccidia species of dogs and cats do not infect humans.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you all so much. You've made me feel a little better. It's just so hard when you're baby's sick!
I gave her the double dose of her medicine per the vet's orders and she loved it! I was a little surprised. She didn't poop all night, which is different, because at night in between going out she'd leak a little bit on her towel. None of that last night. Today at lunch she finally went, and it was more firm than it has ever been! I was shocked! It actually came out in a shape rather than puddle form! I was sososo happy. Now i think i'm over the whole "oh no, she's sick" part, and on to "she's gonna feel so much better" part. Just seeing no leakage and more solid poo was enough to make my month!
My poor baby is seemingly getting better after just one night!
As for the rest of the visit, she was a BIG hit! Everyone there absolutely loved her and anyone who had to take her would cuddle her.
And guess what?!!?!? She was only a little over a pound last week and already she is 2 whole pounds!!! I'm so proud of my baby! She's looking a little bigger all over, and her middle is thicker. It must be attributed to her finally eating! The vet said to go ahead and keep her on the burger and rice for now while she's sick.
She's getting the rest of her shots on Nov. 29th. I can't wait for that day! I also can't wait to see how big she's gonna get!
Sh'es going to be healthier with me, a doting loving mama, more than she was at the breeders, methinks.








I scrubbed the kitchen last night again really really good, and cleaned her crate really well, since those are the only places she's been. I'm wondering if that's enough...
Thank you everyone for your kind words and information and thank your little ones for their puppy kisses!








How could it be possible that i love this little one more every day!?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

You are so funny with your long poop story! HAHAHA I'm glad your lil coco is getting better. WOOHOO


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Yay! Thanks! And poo stories are the BEST! haha


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww

puppyhood !!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... I know that I love Kodie more and more each day... lol.. i didnt think that was even possible considering I love him sooooooooooooooooooo much as it is!!





















Dont you just love when your baby was just a "baby"...awwww.... memories...


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Like I told you, Gizmo had it when I brought him home and I felt the same way you are now, but don't worry, it will clear up quickly and coco will be FULL of beans after that. Maybe just let the breeder know so that she can contact the people that took coco's family. She'll be fine hunny. There's no stopping Gizmo now!! Trust me.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you, Gizmo's Mom! I hope Coconut has the same luck as your little cutie!

Well, here we go again...
She was doing so so well! She had harder poops and everything!
Until this evening! I took her out to go, and i heard her go, but it was dark and i couldn't see all that well. I took her up to the porch, then and looked at her butt, and there was blood everywhere!!!!
MUCH much worse than ever before!!!
Now she has slimey mucus again with more blood than i've seen! I just started bawling right there and i can't stop!
She needs to get better!! I don't know what i'd do without her!!!
I know this is only the 3rd day of meds, but why worse!? I called the vet at her house and she asked if she's acting the same and seems okay that way, and i told her that she's her usual hyper self, as always. She told me that if it's not looking better by morning to bring her in right away.
I'm so freaked out!
All i wanted was a nice healthy pup! Did any of you ever have an experience of it getting WORSE before it gets better?

Coconut and Jen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 19 2004, 12:36 AM
> *Thank you, Gizmo's Mom! I hope Coconut has the same luck as your little cutie!
> 
> Well, here we go again...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jen, I am so sorry to hear what you and Coconut are going through. I don't blame you for freaking out seeing all the blood. I did the same thing with Catcher when something similar happened with him several months' ago (it was not from the same thing as Coco). I would get a stool sample and take Coco in. The weekend is coming up and you don't need to be worried all weekend if this continues and then have to take her to an emergency clinic, etc. Yet I guess the vet could say it is normal in the healing process, but since it was getting better and now worse, that doesn't seem right to me.....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 19 2004, 06:54 AM
> *Jen, I am so sorry to hear what you and Coconut are going through. I don't blame you for freaking out seeing all the blood. I did the same thing with Catcher when something similar happened with him several months' ago (it was not from the same thing as Coco). I would get a stool sample and take Coco in. The weekend is coming up and you don't need to be worried all weekend if this continues and then have to take her to an emergency clinic, etc. Yet I guess the vet could say it is normal in the healing process, but since it was getting better and now worse, that doesn't seem right to me.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17147*


[/QUOTE]

I agree. I would take her in today. Otherwise you will spend the whole weekend worrying.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. Take her to your vet. If a vet prescribes a treatment and a dog is getting worse, I think the vet needs to look at the dog again.

I think it is especially serious because Coco is so young and small. If she is bleeding internally I would worry about anemia. Blood everywhere just is not normal. And if she's still having diarrhea, she could dehydrate quickly. My vet has me replace Lady's electrolites when she's been vomitng or had diarrhea (I use Pedialite and a big eyedropper).

Maltese puppies are different than other puppies. They are much more vulnerable because of their size.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww poor baby, yes I would definantely take her back to the vet.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, guess what? 
Jay (my husband) took her out several times last night and each time there was very little blood and her poo was getting more solid. As of this morning, her poo is firming up again nicely and there is no trace of blood anywhere. We called and told the vet and she said, once again, to keep an eye on her and bring her in tomorrow or monday if there are any changes again. She seems to be doing totally fine again, drinking plenty of water, having nutrastat for her treat for pottying outside, and playing normally.
I will definitely keep my eye on her and take her today if i see any more blood at all. She said once again about not expecting to see any results until around day 5. Maybe her stool was firming up because we had taken her off of the replacer that day, also. I'm not sure what had happened, but she seems a-ok again.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry you are having so much trouble. I would be freaking out too! Did you ever contact the breeder and if so, what was her reaction? Just curious. Hope everything goes fine during the weekend!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww. I really really really hope she becomes and STAYS well. Many XOXOXOXO's and
























































to you and COCO from ButterCloud and Noriko.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 05:25 PM
> *Awww.  I really really really hope she becomes and STAYS well.  Many XOXOXOXO's and
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww! Thank you!!





















Many kisses back to them!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 19 2004, 04:49 PM
> *I'm sorry you are having so much trouble.  I would be freaking out too!  Did you ever contact the breeder and if so, what was her reaction?  Just curious.  Hope everything goes fine during the weekend!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17276*


[/QUOTE]

I did try to get ahold of her through e-mail and the phone. No one answers and she has not called me back. She hasn't responded to my email, either.
Something seems a liiittle fishy i think.
I'm just wondering if she had an idea that she might've had it. I'm not sure what to think about all of this.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut+Nov 19 2004, 04:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did try to get ahold of her through e-mail and the phone. No one answers and she has not called me back. She hasn't responded to my email, either.
Something seems a liiittle fishy i think.
I'm just wondering if she had an idea that she might've had it. I'm not sure what to think about all of this.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17298
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh geez, that does seem kind of fishy if she hasnt replied to you at all. I am glad ot see that she is feeling a little better.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

It IS fishy, and she STILL hasn't got back to me! I'm kind of upset. I really thought she was responsible. I thought i'd at least get a "Thank you for telling me so i can take care of the other pups."! I'm really not expecting anything more than that! 

Wow, i really don't want to jinx us, but i can not believe how much better coconut is doing! She has normal poo now! It is so different! I was worried at first because she wasn't pooping every time i took her out, but i think she only was because she was sick! It is so great to have an "on-the-way-to-healthy" puppy!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear your baby is doing better!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut+Nov 19 2004, 05:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did try to get ahold of her through e-mail and the phone. No one answers and she has not called me back. She hasn't responded to my email, either.
Something seems a liiittle fishy i think.
I'm just wondering if she had an idea that she might've had it. I'm not sure what to think about all of this.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17298
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it is that unusual tht she had coccidia. I would imagine that the breeder has had owners report it before. She just may not know how to properly treat customers..... It is indeed rude and not what you would want from a breeder.... Maybe she's out of town ..


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe she has. I wonder if i could ask my vet if she ever had any other pups come from her with coccidia, or if that would be confidential...
My mom is so worried about coconut and calls me at least twice a day to make sure she's ok. She always says, "Well, i can't stop thinking about little Coconut. Is she ok?" She told me that yesterday the preacher came out to the house to see her and how the family's doing and she told him all about Coconut.
We've been having a lot of medical issues. My sister has brain cancer and just got done with radiation (I don't know if it was mentioned before.) and my mom was pretty sick, very low white blood cell counts, dizzy, falling down a LOT and she just had to go to a specialist too see if she had cancer. THANK GOD she doesn't! I don't know if i can take much more! But through all of this, my sister and mom call every day to ask about Coconut. She is loved very much.








I NEED Coconut to get completely better.

Sorry i got off the subject a little, but you know...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

COCO's Mom--I'm sorry that there's alot of stuff going on. I hope your family gets better. 1000 XOXOXOXO's and 10500







from ButterCloud and Noriko to you, you baby coco, your mama, and sis. All of you guys take good care of yourself.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you, BK & N!!!







Things are looking up for everyone!
My sister's tumor shrunk by 20% so far, and they said it could take up to a year to see any difference, my mama doesn't have cancer, Coco's getting better, I have A LOT to bethankful for this year, and we can have a merry xmas!







WOO!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 21 2004, 12:19 AM
> *COCO's Mom--I'm sorry that there's alot of stuff going on.  I hope your family gets better.  1000 XOXOXOXO's and 10500
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ditto from me and Brinkley!!!!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Her environment must not have been the cleanest at the breeders in order for her to have developed this. She is also tooo young if she's just turning ten weeks. You should concider having the breeder pay for your vet bills.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Babycoconut--I hope this yr has a happy happy ending for you







.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh Coco's Mom, you have been through a lot lately! Bless your heart. I am glad to hear Coco is doing better. I hope all is well with your whole family, it can be very sad and scarey. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 21 2004, 02:13 AM
> *Thank you, BK & N!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wonderful news







your sisters tumor shrank 20%...that is great! How old is your sister? 
Hope Coconut keeps improving. 
Licks and wags from Sassi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Nov 21 2004, 09:44 AM
> *Her environment must not have been the cleanest at the breeders in order for her to have developed this. She is also tooo young if she's just turning ten weeks. You should concider having the breeder pay for your vet bills.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I agree. There is just no excuse for your breeder not to do a fecal before sending puppies to their new homes. I would demand that she pay my vet bills, although if she won't answer your calls and emails, she probably isn't going to stand behind the health of her puppies.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you so much, everyone!
I agree that conditions must've not been TOO sanitary, but then, i saw the place and i didn't think it was TOO bad, but then what do i know. really.
I just wish she would've got back to me! It's not fair to the other pups if she doesn't want to hear it! My mom keeps bugging me about getting in touch with her and nicely asking her to pay for vet bills. My mom was so worried about Coconut making it. I know she will, and she's getting better every day.

Yeah! I'm so excited about my sister! She had gone to the hospital to have the neurosergeon read her MRI and my mom and dad went with her and her husband. She said when he said 20% she about fell off the exam table! Right away she was like "I gotta call Jennie! I gotta call her now!" So she called me and we yippie-yayed and jumped up and down and all that good stuff.

She just turned 35, and i'm 25, so she had always been kind of like a mother figure to me when i was younger, but now she's my best friend.
They said she could've had the tumor for 5-10 years since it's so slow growing. She had got pregnant again after the twins, and all of the extra blood and water in her system put extra pressure on her brain and that's when she started having seizures and they found the tumor, which is pretty large and inoperable.
To make a much longer story shorter, she had to give up the baby, which was very very tough for her, so she could get treatment. She had tried to get pregnant for 8 years when she had the twins, went through fertility treatment and all of that, and out of the blue she got pregnant again, which was a miracle!
We like to think of that baby now, as a little messenger that came to save her life.

Sorry about all of the blabbing. Sometimes talking about it makes me feel better.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry about your sister. I'm glad to hear that she and Coco are doing better. Lexi sends lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think your whole family is wonderful to put such a nice spin on a bad situation. Good luck to all of you and I hope that the treatments will work 100% for your sister. 

PS. Glad Coconut is better, too.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear all that you and your family have been through!







Best wishes and my prayers to you all.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Prayers and good wishes for all of you! ((hugs))


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you everyone. It really means a lot to know there are people thinking of you.








I'm STILL trying to get in touch with the breeder, but nothing.
Oh well. It isn't the money i'm worried about, it's the principle.

OH, and just to let all of you know, Coconut seems to be all better! I've never seen her this "normal" if you know what i mean!







She seems to be confused as to why it's taking so long for her to "go" now. Poor thing!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 24 2004, 10:42 AM
> *Thank you everyone. It really means a lot to know there are people thinking of you.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hey that is great news about Coconut feeling better.










I know what you mean about the breeder.... how rude of her!!!! The next time you contact her, let her know if you don't hear back within 3 days you're going to report her somewhere and then find out where to report her... not sure what the best place is but someone who sends a sick dog home with its new owner should be reported somewhere!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know if the lady's capable since she's a breeder and have to take care of the pups, but do you think she may be out of town? DId you get a guarantee from her? Try calling her after the holidays.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Jen
so glad Coconut is doing so well. That is great. 
Not too sure about theat breeder though. Sounds like she has no 'scruples'. 
Or...maybe she is out of town. It is Thanksgiving holiday ya know. 
Maybe we can give her the benefit of the doubt. huh?
Sounds like you have a lot to be Thankful for this holiday.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

MomTwoMaltmuffins, I'm sorry to hear about you SIL. The short term memory loss must be really tough. But i'm glad that her checkups have been good. That's definitely something to be thankful for. I'll be thinking about her and praying for her.
My sister has had a few things change with her radiation/tumor. She now is very sensitive to smells and thinks everything stinks, even her kids, which she feels terrible about. She hasn't told me that i stink yet, so i'm glad about that!







She thinks Coconut stinks a little, but she doesn't make a point of telling me. I think she doesn't want to hurt our feelings. 
Also, one evening she was taking a nap and she woke up totally deaf. It was almost 24hrs. before she started to get some of her hearing back. She still doesn't have 100% back, and it' been over a month, you just have to speak louder when you're sitting on her bad side.
But, i'm guessing your SIL had to have a biopsy? Wow, that was the WORST for my sister. The drilling holes, 2 in front, 2 in back to place the headgear, then the actual biopsy hole.... She said she could feel EVERYTHING and screamed for her life. Ugh, when she told me about it when she got into a room, i very near fainted, and i have a very strong stomach!

BUT, she is doing good, now and that in of itself is something that i can be thankful for for many years to come! (Let's hop so!) Thank you for the warm wishes and thoughts!

Snertsmom, i hope you are right! I'll try to give her the benefit of the doubt and wait until a few days from now. If she doesn't respond, i'll try her again. Afterall, yes, you're right, it is the hollidays.

Yes, and as for Coconut, she was SOOOO good yesterday! She sat on my lap almost the whole day at my mom & dad's and chewed on her bone and watched tv. She was so content and lovely!
She didn't have one accident and she got to meet a couple of new people and didn't go *too* crazy! I love love love her so so much! Oh, and her little "bangs" are getting kind of long and hanging in her eyes just a little and it's SO CUTE!
Awwww!!!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 27 2004, 11:05 PM
> *I can only imagine your excitement having Coconut back to health
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, i know. Anything dealing with the head/brain i know i can not handle now! Reeeallly scary stuff.
When she told me all about it, i got hot and dizzy, couldn't breathe and started seeing stars. I ran to the bathroom down the hall and almost barfed, then cried. alot. Then i went back to the room and my sister starts apologising and everyone is fussing over me, then i felt really stupid.

OH, and good news! Coco's breeder called me back!!! Finally! I guess she was away. She asked how coconut was doing and was very apologetic. She said she usually treats her pups preventatively, but this round she decided not to because she didn't want to give them meds they did not need and she wanted to see how they'd do without it. She said from now on, they will all get it 9 days on, 5 days off like before. I'm just wondering how they get it. Although i KNOW she lets everyone outside to play in her yard every day. I guess if one gets a hold of something they shouldn't, then they all get it.
Well, i feel much more relieved that she got back to me and everything.
And she sold Coco's brother. He was on her website and i didn't save his pic, and now it's gone.








He was such a little chubby cutie! I wish i would've saved that pic!

OH, and another thing. Heh, i always have a lot to say.
Coco got her shot coctail today. She didn't even notice! The vet gave her a couple of treats to occupy her, and she gave her the shot, she didn't even flinch! It was like she had a total one track mind. It was great! She was sleepy today, but got bursts of energy now and then.

Boy, i feel weird having a whole long thread about my puppy.


----------

